#          \

## werw33

..    ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774GyXFBnc&feature=youtu.be&t=1h58m5s[/url][/QUOTE]

 -- 
1.       --   ,   ,  ..  ..--  --    ,   ..       ..

2.       01.07.18--.. .. -- -54-       --    \ --    2018..     

3.   ( )   --     --  ..  -- "      ()--      (    )--     9  18        \         3 ..  .."
     --   -- -  --      
       --         ..
   ..      



     ?       ???

----------

> 2.       01.07.18--.. .. -- -54-       --    \ --    2018..


    ?

   1000      ...

----------


## werw33

> ?
> 
>    1000      ...


  ---    --
9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .

        (           ),        01.07.2018
  ,   2018

----------

> ---    --
> 9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .
> 
>         (           ),        01.07.2018
>   ,   2018


    ?     ...

----------


## swoods

:           ,  ,     .
       .

----------

2:33:55
       ,     ,

----------


## werw33

> :           ,  ,     .
>        .


            ..   ...           ...
         --   -- --     ..           , ...

----------

> ..   ...           ...
>          --   -- --     ..           , ...


  ,  ,       )          3

----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774....be&t=2h33m55s

----------

,    .       .
!
     /      ,  -    54?
  /       ,      07.18?

----------


## werw33

> ,    .       .
> !
>      /      ,  -    54?
>   /       ,      07.18?


  ..

----------

> ..


        ,

----------


## werw33

> ,


     ..           \..
 --  - .. "    01.07.18."

----------


## swoods

, ... -  ,     .
,  ,  ,          ,   ,     , -,        .   !

----------


## swoods

> ,


      .

----------


## werw33

> ,


       --          (      ...)---  (  ) ?       \?
 ..     ? ?   ?

  --..        ..  ,     ..  "..."      ...   ..

----------

> --          (      ...)---  (  ) ?       \?
>  ..     ? ?   ?


        ,      

     2018      ,    1000 ,   )

----------

"  --         !!!!"

       )

, -      

        . 

" ,        ,             (Visa, MC  ..   ).

 ,     -,       ,      ,              -     ()   "

----------

,  ,                         .              .
  ,         -     .            .        '       ' .          .
             .

----------

,       .  ,  ,  .      ,            .
  ,   !       ))

----------

> 


 .

----------

> -     .


          -   ,    .
    .
   ?
   -       -    ?

----------

,             .       ,     .             .       .     .       .             .            .  ,  .    ,   ?    .    - .       .

----------

,           ,         ,

----------


## .

> 


     ?       .   ,   .    -    .

----------

.         ?     ,        .

----------

> .         ?     ,        .


 ,      ,       :     ?    !          -      -    .

----------


## .

**, ,  ,    .      -    .




> ,


   " "?   .

----------

,      ,       .            .  54   .        ,     . 
     ?    .     ?    ,        ,   .     ?    , ,     ,            .    ,    ,    .

----------

?

----------


## swoods

> 54   .        ,     .


    54-.        "".
       ? , .

----------

.   . ,     /  ,      ,    - .         -  -    - 3 , ,          ..  -   .  ,    01.07.2018,   ? ?, ?    ?           -   ?    !

----------

. 54-    161- ,    .
 9,1. 
1.             ,        ,   ,       .
    4
4.                        ,    .

----------

> .   . ,     /  ,      ,    - .         -  -    - 3 , ,          ..  -   .  ,    01.07.2018,   ? ?, ?    ?           -   ?    !


1.      .  .
2.  ,    ,

----------

> . 54-    161- ,    .
>  9,1. 
> 1.             ,        ,   ,       .
>     4
> 4.                        ,    .


    - .      .
 54-     " - ...   ...   ". 
         ""  .  -    /.
    (-  ..)      ..,     /     ,    .  ,      -      /.

  ,      .

----------

2018

-----

         1  2017 . N 03-01-15/11635    - 

  9  7   N 290-  ,           N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    - ,       01.07.2018.

 ,         ""     (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    - ,   -   01.07.2018.

----

     2018 .   .

 "   "  ? -, ,   2017.       .
  (-) - .      2018.

      -   .    2018.

----------


## werw33

> **, ,  ,    .      -    .
> 
>    " "?   .


 ???          -- ..  ..  ...:-)

----------


## Julianeo

> ???          -- ..  ..  ...:-)


     /,     ,       ,    -    ,        (  ).      ....))

----------

,     .      ,      ,       .        .

,      .    .             ,           ..      )))       ,         .       .
 ,          ,          .             .      4 .9 161- ,          5    ,   .
 ,  ,      5 .

----------


## werw33

> ,     .      ,      ,       .        .
> 
> ,      .    .             ,           ..      )))       ,         .       .
>  ,          ,          .             .      4 .9 161- ,          5    ,   .
>  ,  ,      5 .


,  --  (     )    " "  :Wink:  
   -- ..   ..  --     ..  --    !! !!    ?  --  !

----------


## werw33

(....)      ..     . (    50   ..)     ,            ..??  ..   --   ..

----------

,    )

   100 000   100 
 100 000        100     ?

----------


## werw33

> ,    )
> 
>    100 000   100 
>  100 000        100     ?


    --  ...   2021..    - ?

----------


## FSK

.
       ,  .
 ,    .
        -  ,           -     ,              ,              .

----------


## werw33

> .
>        ,  .
>  ,    .
>         -  ,           -     ,              ,              .


      ..   ...        ...    --      ..
 :yes:  :Wink:        01.07.18. --             ..

----------

/,

----------

> ..   ...        ...    --      ..
>        01.07.18. --             ..


    ?

         (   )    .   ?   -      . 
   -   ,         (  ,       ). 
          ,       .     .   ,              ?     .
   ,      .         .  .

----------


## werw33

> ?
> 
>          (   )    .   ?   -      . 
>    -   ,         (  ,       ). 
>           ,       .     .   ,              ?     .
>    ,      .         .  .


,      --       \ (    ,,)  --   ?       !     --   --   01.07.18...             ..

     --   --- ..  01.07.18

----------


## Julianeo

> werw33   
> 
> ,      --       \ (    ,,)  --   ?       !    --   --   01.07.18...             ..


  -    ,          .     ,         ,    2018 ,     .         ..

----------

> ,      --       \ (    ,,)  --   ?       !     --   --   01.07.18...             ..
> 
>      --   --- ..  01.07.18


                    /,      ,

----------


## werw33

> /,      ,


  --        \  ( )       ( --- ..  ,    ..    -- ,  .. ..  ..    ..  ..  )---       ..     ..   01.07.18  ..    01.07.18 ---   ---  ---  -..  -..

      .--        ...     01.07.18

----------

> --        \  ( )       ( --- ..  ,    ..    -- ,  .. ..  ..    ..  ..  )---       ..     ..   01.07.18  ..    01.07.18 ---   ---  ---  -..  -..
> 
>       .--        ...     01.07.18

----------


## werw33

> 


       (    ) \        \     ????

----------


## swoods

> (    ) \        \     ????


-          .    ?

----------

,   . 
  -      ,  . ,        ,       -   .        ,        .
  -   ,      ,      ,  .     -   ,    .

    .

  5    ,     ,       .    ,       ,       ,       ,      .

----------


## werw33

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  ,          --     --  ..   ..  ..
         ---            \   --  ..         ... 
                  --            -  01.07.2018     --         01.07.18..        --     ...

   ..                  01.07.18..     ..

----------

.            ,      ,    .               ,    .    ,  ,     ,          .      2-3 . ..       .
    .   ,     .
      , .   ,     . 
       ,         .        . 
        ,     .
  .             ,   .   !       ?    ?      ?  ,    5 ,    ,    54 .      .

----------


## werw33

--     -54 --     

                  --  ---     \    ..
  ..

----------


## 4646

,          18-.

            ,           .  ?        ?  ?

----------


## werw33

> ,          18-.
> 
>             ,           .  ?        ?  ?


                ? ..     ..?(    --       ,       (  )          \   )
                \      2016         ,

   01.07.18         ..
       ...

  01.07.18    ...

----------


## swoods

> --     -54 --


-       .     -   .
      (    ,    -),          -   :



> 


        ,   ?

----------


## werw33

..

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,    .    ,  ,     ,          .


 ,     09  18,    ,          - ,         ,   -   ,         ,    ,   -   .
 ,     ,       ,        ,     01.07.2018    ,           ,       ,             .            -  ,    ,        ,           -       ,   ...

----------


## werw33

...        ..   ..     ""--        --   ...
           01.07.18   (   )      ..     ...     ...

   -- ..  01.07.18    ---                 ...       .....

----------

> ,     09  18,    ,          - ,         ,   -   ,         ,    ,   -   .
>  ,     ,       ,        ,     01.07.2018    ,           ,       ,             .            -  ,    ,        ,           -       ,   ...


        ?      ?
           .         .          ,     .

----------


## swoods

> ..


-      ,        .
         -   290-.

----------


## Vladimir12222

> ...        ..   ..     ""--        --   ...
>            01.07.18   (   )      ..     ...     ...
> 
>    -- ..  01.07.18    ---                 ...       .....


        -.  ,    ,    -.  , ,  ?            -    2018 ?           ..    (  -).

----------

1:55:51               (54-              ),    2:33:00        (   18- )        18-.

----------


## Anita.L

-   ,  
       .       .            (-   ).      ,  -,        ,         .   -  ,   ,          ( ),    .

----------


## werw33

> -      ,        .
>          -   290-.


.... .. ..        ..        "        ...."
..       01.07.17..
..... :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## Julianeo

..
 ,      -,      / (..      /,   -     ),    ?  2017  2018?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ..       01.07.17..


  :Smilie:

----------

> -   ,  
>        .       .            (-   ).      ,  -,        ,         .   -  ,   ,          ( ),    .


! 3     .   . 
         ' ,  '. ..   -    ,          .   -  .        ,           .     .      ,     !
   /         .  ,   .
           ,    .
     =.     .      .                  .

----------

/           2018 ?         2017 ?       ?

----------

,                 .           .   .
           ,  .       .   .

----------

> ,                 .           .   .
>            ,  .       .   .


,  2018         / 

           ?
        / 100   10 000  ?   
     ?

----------

> /           2018 ?         2017 ?       ?


         , .  .

     " ,       .        .     ,      ,        ,  ,  .

----------

> , .  .
> 
>      " ,       .        .     ,      ,        ,  ,  .


1         ,  ,      /  ?
2      ?

----------

> ?


     ?

----------

> , .  .
> 
>      " ,       .        .     ,      ,        ,  ,  .


         ?
   -   ,         .       .   , , ,        .

----------


## Anita.L

1.     .     .
2.   .     . ..   ....    ""  ,   ,       :yes:

----------

> ?
>    -   ,         .       .   , , ,        .


,     ,      .    ,     .

----------


## Anita.L

> ?


   ""   ,           ,     ,        .
     :
_



			
				      .      ,     ,   ,    ,    5  395-1.
 ,      ,     ,   (.9  5      ).  ,        ,        ( 861-862)     383-  19.06.2012.        .
        ,  ,   -4-2/2040    11.02.2013.      54-.    ,    ( )       .
       234  31.07.2014.,        ,           .
  ,  ,    ,      .  ,       .
       ? ,  .
                ,   ( 2  176-).   ,      54-          01.07.2018!

,                .  ,   54-    ,   ,       .
			
		

_

----------

> ..
>  ,      -,      / (..      /,   -     ),    ?  2017  2018?


        ?

----------

> ?

----------

> ..??


 .    ,    ?

----------

.
19)    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ;
 :   .
.. ,  ,   -      , .
 01.07.2018       !

----------


## ab

> ?
>    -   ,         .       .   , , ,        .


    ,        1. 
,      .
    . 
       "....  -".  ,      .
 ,        ", ,  ".   -        .

----------

> ,        1.


    . -   1.07.18    .

----------


## b

> .
> 19)    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ;
>  :   .
> .. ,  ,   -      , .
>  01.07.2018       !



     .   ,      . 

   ,  01.07.18?    

 -   ,  ,    ,     .   ""-,   .       -    ,  .

----------

> .   ,      . 
> 
>    ,  01.07.18?    
> 
>  -   ,  ,    ,     .   ""-,   .       -    ,  .


   !       54       -      .
   -  ,     ,   1.07.18.  ?
    , 
      ""  ""!!!
              !

----------


## b

> !       54       -      .
>    -  ,     ,   1.07.18.  ?
>     , 
>       ""  ""!!!
>               !




   , , ,      -       ,  ,   2018     .
         2016 ,     .       2018  .  ,      , .. , ,   . 
     ?   ?

    . 
 -    .           .    .

----------


## b

> !       54       -      .
>    -  ,     ,   1.07.18.  ?
>     , 
>       ""  ""!!!
>               !




   , , ,      -       ,  ,   2018     .
         2016 ,     .       2018  .  ,      , .. , ,   . 
     ?   ?

    . 
 -    . 
 :      -   .    .  ,

----------


## yanko306

,  !

----------


## werw33

> .   ,      . 
> 
>    ,  01.07.18?    
> 
>  -   ,  ,    ,     .   ""-,   .       -    ,  .


 9
9.  ,  ... ....         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...     - ,       1  2018 .

..         (           ),        01.07.2018(   ---       )

----------

> , , ,      -       ,  ,   2018     .


               346.27.
       ( 18)    ( 17).

----------


## Oksana35

,      /       (      ,      ) -     

       /      -       (       ??)

----------

> ,      /       (      ,      ) -     
>        /      -       (       ??)


 ,           !
             , ,   ,   01.07.18.

----------

,    -   .           .      54-  .   2018       .
    ,    .            .    .

----------

-     "  ",      -  ,   ,    ,   /  /                ?

----------

,                        .

   28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324 ,       22.05.2003  54-, -                 ,   .

     54-     ()       ()          .

   ,                             .

----------


## y.ponomarev

54-    ,      .    161-.
    . 
 :
 ,           ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -               ,   ,    .

----------

.       .         ?      ?﻿



    -    
.       /    
 (  54-) ,      
 -   .﻿

----------


## y.ponomarev

? 
        . 54-      ,   .              .

----------

,     100    ?  1   ?

----------


## Katerina.

> ? 
>         . 54-      ,   .              .


  ,       .    ,       ,    2018 .
       ,       ,  ,      -   2018 .   ,  54    ,      .  
 ,   ()    ,        ,  2018 . 
   ,    -  ,   .

 ,          ,    .    .   .

----------


## Katerina.

> ,           !
>              , ,   ,   01.07.18.


 ,   -  ,   . 
        ? 
 -  ,   ,       .     .
  -   ,      ,                   .   ?

     -       ,   . 
    ,           ,          .

----------


## Katerina.

> ? 
>         . 54-      ,   .              .


 ,     -       

 54   "  ",  

 -       () ,   **  ,                   - ,   ,     ,     .  ,        ,         , -    ,     .

     - 
"...     :
1)  ;
2)  ,       ..."

     ,        ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## Anita.L

> ,     -       
> 
>  54   "  ",  
> 
>  -       () ,   **  ,                   - ,   ,     ,     .  ,        ,         , -    ,     .
> 
>      - 
> "...     :
> 1)  ;
> ...


161 .  9.     

1.             ,        ,   ,       .

----------


## Katerina.

> 161 .  9.     
> 
> 1.             ,        ,   ,       .


  ,       .        .     .    54        -   ,   .
  ,     ?           ?  . 
             ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ,       .        .     .    54        -   ,   .
>   ,     ?           ?  . 
>              ?


  ()      ,       .   ()     ,          ,   .     /   -,          ,       .    ,   .     (),          ,    ()        .
 .  ,          161 ,     ,     ,   ,        ,  /    ,  , ..   /,     ,         .

----------


## Katerina.

> ()      ,       .   ()     ,          ,   .     /   -,          ,       .    ,   .     (),          ,    ()        .
>  .  ,          161 ,     ,     ,   ,        ,  /    ,  , ..   /,     ,         .



  ,      .  -  .
    .

 54    "  "  "  ",  "  "

          "  "

   161 ,     ,     ,            ,     ?
      .    -  , ,   .     .           ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ,      .  -  .
>     .
> 
>  54    "  "  "  ",  "  "
> 
>           "  "
> 
>    161 ,     ,     ,            ,     ?
>       .    -  , ,   .     .           ?


   /         - ,     , ..           .      ,         ,           . 
"  "  "  "        .

----------


## Katerina.

> "  "  "  "        .


     ?

         -      ,   ,       .

"    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     "

  ,   , ,        -   - ?

,  ,    : --  . 
     ,         -     .

----------

,     /   ,     ? 2017  2018 ?

----------


## Katerina.

> ,     /   ,     ? 2017  2018 ?


     . 
      ,      "   " -  

        ,   54   01.07.17. 
      -     01.07.17,     0.07.18.    ,    -  ,   01.07.17,    -  ,   01.07.18.

----------

> ,   54   01.07.17. 
>       -     01.07.17,     0.07.18.    ,    -  ,   01.07.17,    -  ,   01.07.18.


          /      2018 ?

              ,        ,   2017 (

----------


## Katerina.

> /      2018 ?
> 
>               ,        ,   2017 (


    2017 ,     .         .
       ,   ,     ,      ---,    ,        . 
     ,      . 
        ,        . 
   ,       ,  ?       ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

!

----------

> 2017 ,     .         .
>        ,   ,     ,      ---,    ,        . 
>      ,      . 
>         ,        . 
>    ,       ,  ?       ?


  )  ,     3       
       5   25.06.2017, 14:18

----------


## Katerina.

> )  ,     3       
>        5   25.06.2017, 14:18


        .        . 
 ,  ,  1       ,       .    ,     . 

  ,       ,      -   .   ?  ? ? 
 ,        ""   ,        (     ),        -  -  ,   -  ,      . 
      ,     . 
    ,     ,      . ..       . 
      ,    ?   ? ?

----------


## Katerina.

> /      2018 ?
> 
>               ,        ,   2017 (


  -    . 
   , , ,    ,        18,     .

     .    01.07.17 .
  ,    -   . 
          01.07.17.
      01.07.2018?    .     ? 
   01.01.17,    -           ,     ,    ,   .  .

----------

.        .    ?           . 
  54   161    .                 ,   54

----------


## Katerina.

> .        .    ?           . 
>   54   161    .                 ,   54


    ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ?
> 
>          -      ,   ,       .
> 
> "    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     "
> 
>   ,   , ,        -   - ?
> 
> ,  ,    : --  . 
>      ,         -     .


       ,    ,    (),   "  "    , ..    .  (.)      -   ..   "-" - , ,    .., ..  . 
http://www.cbr.ru/today/payment_syst...ys/faq_161.pdf

*:* _ 
     , 
 /   
     (,
  -)?_
*:*_     19  3   161- 
      () ,
       ,

 . 
9
 ,     ,  
    .
 -     ,

 ,      

  ( 19  3   161-). 
_

----------


## .

*Anita.L*,   ,  .  .    ,   ,

----------

> -    . 
>    , , ,    ,        18,     .
> 
>      .    01.07.17 .
>   ,    -   . 
>           01.07.17.
>       01.07.2018?    .     ? 
>    01.01.17,    -           ,     ,    ,   .  .


          2016 ,    2018

----------


## Katerina.

> 2016 ,    2018


  -         ,     .    54   ,     ,     -     .        ,  ,         ,    .

----------

> -         ,     .    54   ,     ,     -     .        ,  ,         ,    .


     2016     /       
 2017     ?      2018 ?

----------


## Katerina.

> 2016     /       
>  2017     ?      2018 ?


    ( )    ,        .    ,    54  ,       .  ,      .   ,            .

 :
   290-                :
() 290-  03.07.16): 
" 2.   - 
2.                   -           :
   ,      -   ,             50             .               ;
  ;
          ()       ;
      ,    ,    ;
   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,    ,    ;
      (       ,      )    ,   , , ,  (       ,   , , );
   ,    ;
   , ,  ,  , ,    ,    ,    ;
     ,   ,     ;
   ;
      ;
    , ,   ;
     ;
    ;
    , , ,  , ,  ;
     ()  ,       .
3.    ,        (  ,  ,   ),       ,       ,    -      ()    ,            (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7   ,   ,   .
                      "" ,      ,       .
4.         ,    3  .
5.  ,     - ,     ,     ,      (,   - ,  ()   () ),     ,     ,    - .
6. -             ,                     ,   ,      ,       ,   ,    .
7.      ,     ,     ,          -    ,     ,    ,       ,    -   ,                .
                      ""       ,       .
8.   2, 3  5         ,         ,      .
9. -                  ()  .";
      .

  01.07.2018 .:

()
.7  290 -
7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .
8.    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .
9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

11.    ,      ,         -   1  2018 .
12.      ,        - ,         -        (     ) ,    -       ,       -        (     )          -        ,    -       .

----------

> 9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .


     2016     /       
 2017     ?      2018 ?

----------


## Katerina.

> 2016     /       
>  2017     ?      2018 ?


         2016 ?
   ,     ?
  .   , 2014 .         2016 ,      2018.          -      ?

    ,    .        



2.        ,    ,       ()        -              .

     ,    ,     ,       .

2.1.    ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,   ,  ,    ,     ,            ,       2  3  ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     :
( .    25.06.2012 N 94-)


3.                    ()        -      :

       ,      -   ,             50            .               ;
      ;
      ;
              ;
          ,    ,    ;
    ( .    02.07.2013 N 185-)
      , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ;
           (       ,      )   , ,  (       ,   , , );
            ,         ;
      . -    27.07.2010 N 192-;
            ;
       , , ,  ,  , ,     ;
         ,   ;
          ,                   ,   ,      ,       ,   ,    ;
            (    ,    ),     .

   ,       (  ,  ,   ),   ,       ,       ()        - .

 ,     - ,     ,     ,      (,   - ,  ()   () ),     ,     ,       ()            - .
(     27.07.2010 N 192-,  .    25.11.2013 N 317-)

4.   2, 2.1  3       ,       ,         , ,           .
(. 4     03.06.2009 N 121- (. 17.07.2009),  .    27.06.2011 N 162-)

- ,   " ",                     ()         ,     .
""        -      .
2.        ","    ,       ()        -            "  ".
 ""     ,    ,   ""  ,       .
2.1.    ,           ,     " 2"  "3"  ,     ,  " 2  346.26"    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .
(. 2.1   ""  17.07.2009 N 162-)
3.                    ()        -      :
   ,      -   ,             50            .               ;
  ;   ;
          ;
                ;
  , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ;
       (  " "    ,      )   , ,  (       ,   , , );
        ,         ;
   . -  ""  27.07.2010 N 192-; (.    "")
         ;
   , , ,  ,  , ,     ;      ,   ;
       ,                   ,   ,      ,       ,   "",    ;
        (    ,    ),     .
    ,       (  ,  ,   ),   ,       ,       ()        - .
 ,     - ,    ,     ,  ""    (,   - ,  ()   () ),    ,     ,       ()            - .
 (   ""  27.07.2010 N 192-)
4.  " 2", "2.1"  "3"       ,       ,         ,           .

----------

> 2016 ?
>    ,     ?
>   .   , 2014 .         2016 ,      2018.          -      ?


    ???
  2016       /     ?
    ,      2017  2018  ?

    ,   ,

----------


## Katerina.

> ???
>   2016       /     ?
>     ,      2017  2018  ?
> 
>     ,   ,


  ?      ,       ? 

 -   ,      

  -         2016 ?
       "",  ,      .        2018.      2016 ?

----------


## .

**,    /  .        /,     .      .

----------


## .

> "",  ,      .        2018.


-   ""   ,      .   1  2018,  .    ,      ((

----------


## Anita.L

> ,    ,    (),   "  "    , ..    .  (.)      -   ..   "-" - , ,    .., ..  . 
> http://www.cbr.ru/today/payment_syst...ys/faq_161.pdf
> [/I]


    ,      
       :
1.	  -  /  - ( )       ,  ()    , ,     -   .. 
2.	    /       ()       ,   ()             .  -       .          ()  , ,  . (),    ,    (),       ,      . 
3.	         ,      ,           Ȩ            ,    ..                .             , ..  ()   ,        /    ,         .

 ,       ,         , ..    ,     /,

----------


## Katerina.

> -   ""   ,      .   1  2018,  .    ,      ((


 -  . 


 :

      2016 ,    ?

     2016 ,        2018 .

,       2016 .

 ?


         ?      ?   --   ?

----------


## Katerina.

> ,      
>        :
> 1.	  -  /  - ( )       ,  ()    , ,     -   .. 
> 2.	    /       ()       ,   ()             .  -       .          ()  , ,  . (),    ,    (),       ,      . 
> 3.	         ,      ,           Ȩ            ,    ..                .             , ..  ()   ,        /    ,         .
> 
>  ,       ,         , ..    ,     /,


,   .    .

----------


## Anita.L

> ,   .    .


 :Super:

----------

1.        
2    
3.   ()         

 2016       ,   

     ,           .        ??????????????????????????????   2017   2018 ?

----------


## Anita.L

> 1.        
> 2    
> 3.   ()         
> 
>  2016       ,   
> 
>      ,           .        ??????????????????????????????   2017   2018 ?


 1  2018    



> 290 ,  7 . 9.   ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

----------

> 1  2018


  ,     100 %    (       (((
   1000     ,     (((

----------


## Anita.L

> ,     100 %    (       (((
>    1000     ,     (((


        .      .    ,         ,        1  2018 .    /        . 
    -      ""       .

----------

> .      .    ,         ,        1  2018 .    /        . 
>     -      ""       .


( ,         )

            ,

----------


## Anita.L

> ( ,         )
> 
>             ,


     ? 
  ,       =   1  2018 .
      -       .

----------

> ? 
>   ,       =   1  2018 .
>       -       .


         ?   ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ?   ?


     ....     -,   ,   ......    ()     ....
,  -      ,          .   ,   ,       ?          .....

----------

> ....     -,   ,   ......    ()     ....
> ,  -      ,          .   ,   ,       ?          .....


 

290 ,  7 . 9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

 ,        2017 ,    2018  ?

  ,      ,     (

----------


## .

**,    .     ,      , -  .      ,

----------


## Anita.L

> 


   ,    290  ()




> ,        2017 ,    2018  ?


  ,   ,    ,        



> ,      ,     (


     ,   ,    ,     ?

----------

> ,    290  ()
> 
> 
>   ,   ,    ,        
> 
>      ,   ,    ,     ?


    ,      ,

----------


## Anita.L

> ,      ,


                .
  ,         ,        ,      .
         ,    ,      ,   .
    -  .....   ,     ....

----------

> .
>   ,         ,        ,      .
>          ,    ,      ,   .
>     -  .....   ,     ....


   ? 

1.        
2    
3.   ()         

 2016       ,   

     ,           .        ??????????????????????????????  2017   2018 ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ? 
> 
> 1.        
> 2    
> 3.   ()         
> 
>  2016       ,   
> 
>      ,           .        ??????????????????????????????  2017   2018 ?


       :



> 1  2018





> 290 ,  7 . 9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .





> ,         ,        1  2018 .    /        . 
>     -      ""       .


 ,      54 ,  ,           .                 .

----------

> :
> 
>  ,      54 ,  ,           .                 .


       :       
   ,        ,     01072018

      :            ,

----------


## .

> :


 ,   ,      .       (, ,  ),

----------


## .

**,      .  2   



> 2.   - 
> 
> 1. - ,    ,              *       ()     *    ,     .

----------

> ,   ,      .       (, ,  ),


   2018      (, ,  ),

----------


## Anita.L

> 2018      (, ,  ),


 ,       ,           ,       .

----------


## .

**,       ))  ,    ,     -,    .

----------


## Anita.L

**, 



> 290 .  7 .7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003   54-   -        ()       ( ,         ),  1  2018 .





> 290 .  7 .9.  ,            22  2003   54-   -        ()       ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .


  :
 . 7  -  1  2018     ,      ,      2  346.26    .  .2  346.26   ,     ,      .
 .9   ,           ,       1  2018 .       54 .    54   ,  



> - ,    ,                     ()         ,     .


           (    ).
 ,   1  2018      ,   + ,       .

----------

> **, 
> 
> 
>   :
>  . 7  -  1  2018     ,      ,      2  346.26    .  .2  346.26   ,     ,      .
>  .9   ,           ,       1  2018 .       54 .    54   ,  
> 
>            (    ).
>  ,   1  2018      ,   + ,       .


 )

----------

> **,      .  2


 2.   - 

1. - ,    ,                     ()         ,     .

----

     .
             ( -  ,  ) -  "  "    :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    ,   - .

----------

-      ,     .      .

     ,      ().

  ,       2017   2018   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

+ = ?
   10    .   ,      ,          ?)))
 -   .      .       .

----------

> + = ?
>    10    .   ,      ,          ?)))


     .
7    6       ,    .
      , .       " ".

    .

   ,               -    " "  . ,      2018 .

    :        .       ?   "  " -   ?               -    "  "? ,   2018      ?        16 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

?    ,          !     . 
               . 
      .      -   ,       .
     ?     ,    .          "  "    ,   .
    2   .    ,      .  ,          .
,     (,    ),       .  ,        .
           .

----------

> ?    ,          !     . 
>                . 
>       .      -   ,       .
>      ?     ,    .          "  "    ,   .
>     2   .    ,      .  ,          .
> ,     (,    ),       .  ,        .
>            .


    .
                  ,    ,    .    .

         -     ?
 ?     ? )

----------


## zaratushtra

> -     ?


   ,     54-,    .  54-     .

      (    )     ,       ,   ,             .

----------

> ,     54-,    .  54-     .


             .
,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,          )

----------

? 
       .
  .  .

----------

> ? 
>        .
>   .  .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54861816

----------


## y.ponomarev

..    .    ,  .

----------

-  2015-  14               .

,   ,     ,     .        ,       .      ,   "- ". - ,         -   .

,   ,      -     .

----------

,   - -,      ,  ,      -,       ...

  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Anita.L

> ,   - -,      ,  ,      -,       ...
> 
>   ?


 2     (4,5 )         ,     ( - )......    :yes:  
       ,   .....    :Smilie: 
        , ..     01.07.2018..

----------

> ,   - -,      ,  ,      -,       ...


    ,            54-  



> ,   .....


                   ,      -      :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

>

----------

>>>          54-  

 ? )

----------


## .

> ? )


        54-.  



> -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  ;

----------


## agmotol

> ,            54-  
> 
>                    ,      -


       ?          ,     ?

----------

> ?          ,     ?


   -     AdWords  ,            (             ),    -  ,          (40817),         ,          ,        ,      ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


   - , ,  ,     ,          :Frown:

----------


## agmotol

..        ,       5   ?

----------

> -


         ,           .



> ..        ,       5   ?


          ().   54-  .  ,       ,                 ,           . ,    54-        ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## Nadinak

> ...       .....


       ,    ::nyear::

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


 ,     -

----------


## Enigma1970

.    , ...  ,      .           .       ... 
,                  , -    .  - , , - ,  -  - ,      -,       ,    (    )   ,   -     .  
        2018,  - -   ,      ...
,  ,

----------

> , -    .


    54-,       ,    , ..          ()   .   (,  ) ,           ..   ˻.      -  .  :Smilie:

----------

> 54-,       ,    , ..          ()   .   (,  ) ,           ..   ˻.      -  .


  ,      ,    ,    !!!   !
      !      .   1      19  .

----------


## agmotol

> ,      ,    ,    !!!   !
>       !      .   1      19  .

----------

> 


    ,       !!!

----------


## agmotol

- , - .   .

----------

, !  - .      03.07.17   -.      ?

----------

> 2     (4,5 )         ,     ( - )......    
>        ,   .....   
>         , ..     01.07.2018..

----------

,   

1.     2017

2.    2018,     ,           

3.     ,     ,    

 ,  .

  - ,

  ?

         .
 -,

   (    -     ,   ),       ,   .

      , ?  :Smilie: 
 ,  - -   ,   .
   - ?           ? 
        ?  -   ?           ?             ?   ,   ,           ,       .       .

  ,         ,    
-  ...    ?        -  ? - ? - ?  :Smilie: 

        ,   " 800      -"? 
     ,       ?

-6   .

----------

, !  - .      03.07.17   -.      ? :Speaking:

----------

> ,   
> 
> 1.     2017
> 
> 2.    2018,     ,           
> 
> 3.     ,     ,    
> 
>  ,  .
> ...


   ,                   ,        ?

----------

,  !      - !!!  :write:

----------


## Nadinak

> - ?           ? 
>         ?  -   ?


    . ,   .
 -    .        -  .
   .




> ,   ,           ,       .       .


    ,    email   ,   .  -, ,      ,  .      (    ,        ).





> ,   " 800      -"?


 .     .

----------

.          .       ?         ?

----------

> ,   
> 
> 1.     2017
> 
> 2.    2018,     ,           
> 
> 3.     ,     ,    
> 
>  ,  .
> ...



  / :  800  -   
:  800  -    

        / 31    28    1 ,    ?     ,         ,          ..   (((

----------

"  / :  800  -   
:  800  -    "


        -           

    ?

---

     ?
      ?







       ?

----------

> ?


  -     . 



> ?       ?


  ,     :    ,  .   .
  - __       .
      -       -    -    . .  ,  .



> 


.



> 


.    -       ,  ?
   ,  ,           .

----------

> "  / :  800  -   
> :  800  -    "
> 
> 
>         -           
> 
>     ?


     800 ,     

  ,         

       ,  , ,   ,    
              ,    !!! +          ,    1 000 000    2 ,   ,    950 000 -

----------

>>>  -     . 

 .  120         

----

 120.          
1.       ()   ()  ,         ,     ,   2  ,
       .

2.   ,         ,
       .

3.   ,      ,
          ,      .

                  ,   -,       ,  (       )        ,         ,  ,  ,     .
----

----------

>>>  -         .

, -,   ,           ?

----------

>>>>.    -       ,  ?
   ,  ,           .

 -  .        . 
   ( )    .

  .
  ,               ,   .

 ,          ?

----------

> 800 ,     
> 
>   ,         
> 
>        ,  , ,   ,    
>               ,    !!! +          ,    1 000 000    2 ,   ,    950 000 -


     ?
  ,   -,

     ,      ?
   -  ,   -   



 ,     ,      

 (     )           2018

----------

> ?
>   ,   -,
> 
>      ,      ?
>    -  ,   -   
> 
> 
> 
>  ,     ,      
> ...


    -        - 1 000 000   ,        ,   .

        / 10   ,     

   500   ,            1    

        /            6%       ,     ,           ,  1  10

----------

.
  ,    .
 :
1.      / ( ) -   (   ,      1.07.2018)
2.   - -     (   , ,  ,   )  .      .
3.   -   -    (  -, -    , nextpay    - ).  ,   .

   ,  ,   ..      ()   -   . 

      , .   .          30   ,     .        : , ,  (    ,    12),   (   ,    ) -    ,  3-4   .    .   ,       (    -    ,   -   ,  10-20% ). 
      ,      ,       ,     .   .  ,  - .           ..      ?  -   ?

 , ,  ..        ,    ,    .

----------

> .
>   ,    .
>  :
> 1.      / ( ) -   (   ,      1.07.2018)
> 2.   - -     (   , ,  ,   )  .      .
> 3.   -   -    (  -, -    , nextpay    - ).  ,   .
> 
>    ,  ,   ..      ()   -   . 
> 
> ...


    / =   2017 ,        2018
:   -

----------

> / =   2017 ,        2018
> :   -


,    (   )     .

    - ,  ,   ,   .   :
1.   (    ?      ), 
2.     /.  , ,   10  .  ,     ,      . .     -  .
3.    " "  ,      .
4.     -      -  -   ,    ,     , ,  2-3  .

----------

> ,    (   )     .
> 
>     - ,  ,   ,   .   :
> 1.   (    ?      ), 
> 2.     /.  , ,   10  .  ,     ,      . .     -  .
> 3.    " "  ,      .
> 4.     -      -  -   ,    ,     , ,  2-3  .


   2%      3,5 +  +   


  2

----------

> 2%      3,5 +  +


   50%  (   140,    ).   ,       .




> 


 ,   )




> 


!   !         - ,  ,      .




> 2


  ,   .           . ,    , ,   -     )

----------

> 50%  (   140,    ).   ,       .
> 
> 
>  ,   )
> 
> 
> !   !         - ,  ,      .
> 
> 
>   ,   .           . ,    , ,   -     )


     ?     10 ,    500 ,      1000

----------

> 10


  , ,     ?   -   ,  ,    .  ,    1-2   ,     .       10   .   -       ,    .

   ,      )     ,   -   ,    .

----------

> , ,     ?   -   ,  ,    .  ,    1-2   ,     .       10   .   -       ,    .
> 
>    ,      )     ,   -   ,    .


10       ,      
    50 %

----------


## 8989

> 


         , ?

    ,   .
    ,    ,    /    10-15   .       300-400   .         ,   ,         .      .   ,             -       . 
         -  ,     .

----------

,     2018  .         )))

----------


## 8989

> ,     2018  .         )))


, ...
  2018.
 2018          .

----------


## p

> , ?
> 
>     ,   .
>     ,    ,    /    10-15   .       300-400   .         ,   ,         .      .   ,             -       . 
>          -  ,     .


       .
  , ,   ,    .
  -     .

----------


## 8989

> .
>   , ,   ,    .
>   -     .


,      ?

----------

> .
>   , ,   ,    .
>   -     .


     ,

----------


## p

> ,


.       ? .

----------


## 8989

/  15 .  ?

----------

> .       ? .


     ,              1000   10 

  1  ,

----------


## 8989

2 ?   3?

----------

> 2 ?   3?


           10 ,    )

----------


## 8989

?
     / ?

----------

> ?
>      / ?


  ,      )

----------


## 8989

> 


, ,  , 1   1-2 ,    10 .   500-700-876
  -  ,     .

----------

> , ,  , 1   1-2 ,    10 .   500-700-876
>   -  ,     .


 -      6% 
 2018 -      6%     )

----------


## 8989

> )


   ,   01,07,2018     -,   /.

----------

> ,   01,07,2018     -,   /.


 2018     /    ,         )

----------


## 8989

> 2018     /    ,         )


    -     ?

----------


## 8989

> 2018


    ,   ,   ,     /   -  01,07,2018.
  ,    ,    .     -  ,       ...   ...

----------


## p

> 2018     /    ,         )


   .   ,         -.

----------

> -     ?


       /    01.07.2018       ,    ,     )

----------


## 8989

> .   ,         -.


  ,      ...

----------

> ,      ...


 ,  837   ,    ?   ?    ?

----------


## p

> ,      ...


  - .         .
     -  .

----------


## p

> ,  837   ,    ?   ?    ?


    .     .         /  - .
 837  . 1  :Smilie: 
      - .   .   .          :Wink:

----------

> .     .         /  - .
>  837  . 1 
>       - .   .   .


       1    2018         )
        ,     ,     )

----------


## 8989

> .   ,         -.


    !
      .     -   ,      .    ,       ...

      :
   ,   - /.
   .
      -...     ...        -. , ,     ?        -  .         .

     :
     ,      -     ... , ,      -    -?

          -    .
   -        - -  .

  ,  -         ,        ?
- ,   .

 : 
  ,        -   01,07,2018?        ? ..    01,07,2018  -  ?

----------

> !
>       .     -   ,      .    ,       ...
> 
>       :
>    ,   - /.
>    .
>       -...     ...        -. , ,     ?        -  .         .
> 
>      :
> ...


      ,    ,         (),       ,      ,

----------


## 8989

> ,    ,         (),       ,      ,


  -.
 -    .
   -     .
       .
- -    .

----------


## 8989

> ,


   .     .

 -  .
- .

----------

> ,   01,07,2018     -,   /.


 ,   -
      -

   ()    ,
      -,          
           ?

----------


## 8989

!

 ,     ,    - .
    ,   ,       :

   01,07,2018     - ,       - / (    ),       .    (   ),   -       ,       .     -     .     -     ,     . ,     , ,    , ,    .  -   .      ,  ,       .
    -  - .

 !

----------

> !
> 
>  ,     ,    - .
>     ,   ,       :
> 
>    01,07,2018     - ,       - / (    ),       .    (   ),   -       ,       .     -     .     -     ,     . ,     , ,    , ,    .  -   .      ,  ,       .
>     -  - .
> 
>  !


  :          \       100   1

----------


## agmotol

8989,      ,     ,       ,      .

----------


## p

> -.
>  -    .
>    -     .
>        .
> - -    .


       .
 .
         .




> :          \       100   1


   100  * 30 000  = 3 000 000  :Scare3: 
      -   ,    .

----------

> 100  * 30 000  = 3 000 000 
>       -   ,    .


 , ,     ,       . 
          . 
        ,     -       "".
       ,        ,     . 
  -     ,        !         . 
       ,      .       ,   .    ,      .

----------


## katerina371

> , ,     ,       . 
>           . 
>         ,     -       "".
>        ,        ,     . 
>   -     ,        !         . 
>        ,      .       ,   .    ,      .


          ?       .                 .


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

> ?       .                 .


    ,       ,   .
     .
   ,         - .       .
      ,       ?

----------


## werw33

> .     .
> 
>  -  .
> - .


      ..    ,  .             ..      ..

----------


## 8989

> ..    ,  .             ..      ..


  !
    -     .
     -    ,   .

       - 

  /   .
  /   .
  /   .
  /   .
  /   .

,       -  ** ,   , .

   -  .

----------


## 8989

2 :
1.       / -       -    -     . ..    -!
2.       . 
     - ,         .

----------

> !
>     -     .
>      -    ,   .
> 
>        - 
> 
>   /   .
>   /   .
>   /   .
> ...


       ( )      . 

  ,   -

     ..  .



" ,        ,             (Visa, MC  ..   ).

 ,     -,       ,      ,              -     ()   "

,   .
 :Frown:

----------

>>>     

,             .
    -     -.

----------

" "   ,    -       ( ,          /)  -        .  ,    ,     .   : (   -),     ,     . ,          ,             .

----------

> " "   ,    -       ( ,          /)  -        .  ,    ,     .   : (   -),     ,     . ,          ,             .


    !!!
         !
    -      .
-    .
     -   ,     ,   ,          , ,      .

----------

?))         .   !    ,    ,

----------

> " "   ,    -       ( ,          /)  -        .  ,    ,     .   : (   -),     ,     . ,          ,             .


 
      1 ,  " "     
   ,     "    ,   ,   3       ".     .

----------


## p

> 1 ,  " "     
>    ,     "    ,   ,   3       ".     .


? :Wow: 
  " "  50 ,   .     .

----------

,    

   "5 "  .

,      ( ,  )    


3-

----------


## 8989

...
 ...    ... 
,  ,   ,   ...
,    !   !
,    :     ?
 ,   :     !
   !  30 ..   -   !
,   500     ? ?
 !  ! , ,      ?      ?

----------


## AfSveta

,        , , :
-   
-  
-     
    2018 

 , -   ,     ?
    ,              .  -   - ?

----------

> ,        , , :
> -   
> -  
> -     
>     2018 
> 
>  , -   ,     ?
>     ,              .  -   - ?


 2017,        ,     , 

 .  ,   -     Amazon.       ,

----------


## zhns

> ,        , , :
> -   
> -  
> -     
>     2018 
> 
>  , -   ,     ?
>     ,              .  -   - ?


      . 

        ,   .     ,         ,     . 
   .

----------

> ,    
> 
>    "5 "  .
> 
> ,      ( ,  )    
> 
> 
> 3-


...   ,   ...  ,          ?      ?

----------

> ...   ,   ...  ,          ?      ?


 !
     ,          .
  ,     ,     .

----------


## 777

> 


 , ,    , ?

----------


## AfSveta

> . 😂
> 
>         ,   .     ,         ,     . 
>    .


      ?      ,      ,   2018  .    ?    .

      :
1.         (-)       1  2017  (..          ),       1  2017 .           ,      (),               54-  22  2003 . ( 15  2016 ).
: . 4, 6, 9 . 7    290-  3  2016 .

,           54-  22  2003 . ( 15  2016 )            ()     .

     :    ,         54-  22  2003 . ( 15  2016 )         ,   ,  -   ,             1  2018  (. 9 . 7    290-  3  2016 .).
:     03-01-15/11635,  03-01-15/11627  1  2017 .,    -3-20/1911  21  2017 .

       -     .     ,       (   )         (         54-  22  2003 .). ,        ,            .    ,          ,        .

            (-)        (  )              .    ,    ,       ,   .

      30      .   ,    .

----------

> . 😂
> 
>         ,   .     ,         ,     . 
>    .


    ,     -     
    2018

----------

> , ,    , ?


,   -. 
  .  ,   !

----------

> ?     ...


 ,  ,   .         (  54-).    . ,      ,    ,    1  2018,      ,      -     (. 9 . 7   03.07.2016  290-).     ,       ?    -     ,      .

----------

> -     ,      .


    ,                ,    -        .

----------


## Fraxine

,   .            "  ". ,   



>

----------


## agmotol

,  ,      (  ))))

----------


## yanko306

> !
> 
>  ,     ,    - .
>     ,   ,       :
> 
>    01,07,2018     - ,       - / (    ),       .    (   ),   -       ,       .     -     .     -     ,     . ,     , ,    , ,    .  -   .      ,  ,       .
>     -  - .
> 
>  !


   - !

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .

----------

?

----------


## Saul Berenson

.   ,      /  (    , , -    ..)   ,   54-    .      ,      .             . 
       ,     ,

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ,     ,


  -  ,     .  ,   "  "   ,   ...    ,    ... 

     -                    ,      ...  50 . 
  ,      ,   ,       ...         .     -      50    -

----------

*Saul Berenson*,    ,       ?

----------

,  50    ,   ,    ,

----------


## Saul Berenson

> Saul Berenson,    ,       ?


-   ...       , .. ,         ,

----------

> ,      ,   ,


      ,    .

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ,    .


  .    



> Saul Berenson,    ,       ?


       ,       ,    ,

----------

> 


    ,

----------

(  )    ,           /.   ,   ,     .         , .      (),     ,    ?

----------

> (  )    ,           /.   ,   ,     .         , .      (),     ,    ?


-      ,       2018,   ,    ))))

----------

> (  )    ,           /.   ,   ,     .         , .      (),     ,    ?


     ,     )

  , ,      ,   .
       ,        ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/465113/
"      .     "
  , ,    .    ...

----------

,  ,      2016      2018 ?  ,    .        ?

----------

,    ,     2016      2018

----------


## .

> ,


    ?  ,       .       ,       :Wink:

----------

> ?  ,       .       ,


       ,    ,      ,      ,   ,      2016   ?    2018,    ,      ,     (

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  ,   2018

----------


## *

,          . 
            .    -         .    .

----------

> ,          . 
>             .    -         .    .


  2

----------


## evabroun

,      ....

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ,      ....


 ,          ?      290    54,       ,   ( ,  ,     / ).

----------

> ,          ?      290    54,       ,   ( ,  ,     / ).


       2017  ,      2016 

  54-   ,  ,      "i"   .   ,    ,             ,   ,      .

   ,     .      ,          ,       1  2018 .   . 9 .7  290-.

9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

----------

-    .       :
1.          -  ,      (    ). 
2.     -   . 
3.        -   . 
4.     (-) -   ,    . 
     .       .  :Frown: 

P.S.        .   .      :Smilie: .

----------


## Saul Berenson

> 1.          -  ,      (


     ,  .     ,    ,       ,   .

----------

> ?  ,       .       ,


       2018.

----------

.
       .

    .
,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

...    " " .    ,    .
    ,  " " .   
800 000  ,    ))
  :



> ,   ,    ?    . 
>   ,   .   ,      ,    ,        .     .    ,     ,     .    .  ,    ,          .  ,    ,  .    ,    ,   .      ?   - ?    ,   ,   ,  ,           .   ,  ,   ,     ,       .:
> 
>   "  "

----------


## Server56

,  .

----------

> ,  .


 !
        .   .
     ,         .
    ,           ,      ,
   ,      .
     .
            . 
  -           .
 ,   ,        .

----------

> .


      ?

----------


## Server56

,     .         -  .      , ,  ,      .        ,       .

----------

> ?


        .

----------

> ,      ....


 ,     

    "  "
  ,     " -"

----------

/.     ,      .           54   ...    .              ?...       54 ?...   ...

----------

> /.     ,      .           54   ...    .              ?...       54 ?...   ...

----------


## Julianeo

..       .        2018,          -   2018.      , ..  ,    ,          2018

----------

> ..       .        2018,          -   2018.      , ..  ,    ,          2018


    ?  , , 5  ?   ?

----------

... 
.. -     ))

----------


## Dezire1209

-   ,                ,         .            01.07.2017 .           ,       +.     -, -  .       .   ,      ,  - .          ((

----------


## .

> 01.07.2017 .


,    .         .

----------


## Dezire1209

,                 . ..            .

----------


## ILyas.K

.    ? 
1.         01.07.2017  .
2.     ,  . . ,       01.07.2018.
3.      ,                   .

----------


## cleose

> 01.07.2017  .


  ,   (),     ,     ,  ,            ?     ?     ...      ,      ...        1.

----------


## Waadiim

,
      ,   .       .

,     ,  : 
-    -  **  ( -          ()   )(-                  )
-       * ( -) *      . (-                  )

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .        ..

----------


## Waadiim

,   01 07 2018            ...        ....(

----------


## ILyas.K

?      01.07.2018     ?

----------


## Waadiim

> .
>  .
>          .
> 
> 
>    100  * 30 000  = 3 000 000 
>       -   ,    .


     30 000?((

----------


## Waadiim

> ?      01.07.2018     ?


  :Wow: ...     ,     ,   .....0)))

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       .     5 ,    (      ).  .. 
,          ,  (   )           .     ?
           (((

----------


## .

> ,   01 07 2018            ..


      10   .  




> 01.07.2018     ?


    .        ,     ,

----------

> ,   01 07 2018            ...        ....(


       01.07.2018 ?

    .

----------


## Waadiim

> 01.07.2018 ?
> 
>     .


           ...   ...   . 01072018   ,

----------

,   ?
          ?

-    ,    ,    ?
   .    5  .
  ?        ?

----------


## werw33

> ,   ?
>           ?
> 
> -    ,    ,    ?
>    .    5  .
>   ?        ?


  --      ,  
1.      
2.

----------


## werw33

> ...   ...   . 01072018   ,


  01 07 18  --
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/466617/...6fd15d4a6e4925

----------


## Nadinak

> 01 07 18


.    ,   .
 01.07.18 -     .





> ?


,     .

   ,        -   ,  - -   .
  ,     ,    .()

----------


## werw33

> .    ,   .
>  01.07.18 -     .
> 
> 
> 
> ,     .
> 
>    ,        -   ,  - -   .
>   ,     ,    .()


          ..,        ..(  )...
      ..     ..            ...

----------


## Server56

> ,        ..


 ,  .      ,   ,   ,       ,  .    ,      ,      ,     ?      .

----------

> ..,        ..(  )...
>       ..     ..            ...


 :          ,   ,  ,         -,

----------

> --      ,  
> 1.      
> 2.


   ,      .
     ,          5 ,          . 

 ,      ? 
      ?

----------

,    .


 klerk . ru/doc/466611/
 klerk . ru/doc/466609/

     "   ".
               ,    . 

   ,     " /  -",           . 

      ,      ,      "   ".

----------

"   ,      ,   . ,   ,         "

      .
 ,     ""     "          ,     27 ".

----------

> "   ,      ,   . ,   ,         "
> 
>       .
>  ,     ""     "          ,     27 ".


  ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,      "   ".


 .  ,

----------

> ?   ?


-  :Smilie: 

       . 
        .

,            .
 ,    ,   . - .      .
    ?

----------

> .  ,


 .

,    ,         , "   ".
"    ".

 01.07.2018  -   ,     ?

----------


## Waadiim

-   01.07.18?     ...      ...      ...
    ...     ...

----------

161    ,   54          ,       (     ).               .

----------

,     ,           ,     ?

----------

> ,     ,           ,     ?



    ...   )

----------

6%        1  2021  ?     ?

----------


## Waadiim

,        100. .?

          ,                            ,         ?        100 000 ?

----------

>

----------


## Waadiim

-     ... :Frown:

----------

> -     ...


   -?

----------


## Waadiim

> -?


,                    ... :Frown:

----------


## Waadiim

,       ....   ?...        ? -    ?,     100 . , ,       1    , ..

----------


## Waadiim

:   100   ,  /   ?

  ?)

----------


## werw33

> ,        100. .?
> 
>           ,                            ,         ?        100 000 ?


   --  . -..      ..
        ..-   ..

----------


## werw33

> ,       ....   ?...        ? -    ?,     100 . , ,       1    , ..


       .. 
    ..
  \?-- .. ..

----------


## Waadiim

> .. 
>     ..
>   \?-- .. ..


 ... :Wink:

----------


## id12540596

! , ,   :
      -..        %         /  .  ,       ?       , ,  ,   01.07.18       %  /  ??

----------

, ,  

 344028-7  19 


   ,           ()   ,      ,           .  ,  .

 ,      . .
         .

          ,              5.


  ,

----------

"", -    )

----------


## EvGeN11

.     344028-7      " "   .4 .4    


> "         ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .


     1 ?   . :Mad:

----------

> .     344028-7      " "   .4 .4    
> 
>      1 ?   .


      ,

----------


## EvGeN11

> ,


       ,   ..   ,

----------

> ,   ..   ,


 .
   -       ,     ?    ?

----------


## 1

!     ?
 ?

>>>    (       )

   ,      (      )

----------


## 1

...

- (   - ),   ,    ....

     ,     .

-  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

2019  ( )          ?

----------


## zhns

.  .   :        ,   ,   /   .      /       . 
      / ?

    ,        ?

----------

> .  .   :        ,   ,   /   .      /       . 
>       / ?
> 
>     ,        ?


  ,         ?

----------


## EvGeN11

> !     ?
>  ?
> 
> >>>    (       )
> 
>    ,      (      )


 http://sozd . parliament.gov.ru/bill/344028-7
            2       .4  4 .
       "      ,    ,       1.1.1     "   "

----------

> ,         ?


 ,           !   ,       .

----------

> "      ,    ,       1.1.1     "   "


      !
      ,   ,      ,     ,   ,         ,    -  -                        :Smilie:

----------


## EvGeN11

. 
         /     .            ,              .               -        .  ..        ,      .
  :
       //   ,  "  "             "" ()     1:1.       ""           ""      ""      . 
      ,   1  18           .        .

----------

> //   ,  "  "             "" ()     1:1.


        ,       14 ,      .
        .

----------


## EvGeN11

> .


          " "          **         .             ()  . 
                     .

----------

> 


   !
   ""  .        ...   ,  ,  
         ,        ,      .          ,      .
   ,    ,            /,    /.

----------

> " "          **         .             ()  . 
>                      .


   "  ",         !!!

----------


## .

*EvGeN11*,        .    161-  . 



> 19)    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ;





> -


      .      ,   . 
  ,  ,      (        54-)    ,   .

----------


## EvGeN11

> !
>          ,        ,      .          ,      .


          " " ..     54,   .        ..     54. 
     /""     ..      .     "" 
        "    "    -                . 




> ,    ,            /,    /.


    .  " "    ,           "    "      ,    " ".    ,    ,   .

----------


## EvGeN11

> .


  ,      ,      .      ,         12  59 .

   161-    .        



> ...    ,     ,    (       )...


             .             ""  "".

----------


## 1

,    ,   " ",    ""

, ,   .   " "

----------


## EvGeN11

https://www.cbr.ru/Content/Document/...riffs_psbr.pdf         "/".                       )

----------

> *EvGeN11*,        .    161-  . 
> 
> 
>       .      ,   . 
>   ,  ,      (        54-)    ,   .


    ,   , -   ,   ,   ?
       ( ),       ,       .

----------


## .

> ,   , -   ,   ,   ?


           54-.    . 




> ( ),       ,       .


   161-      "  ".

----------


## .

> ,


       ,   ,     .      54-,  ,     :Smilie:  




> 


    ,  .     .      .   ,

----------

... .  59 .

----------


## EvGeN11

> 54-,  ,


 



> ....,          ,     ...     -     ()     1  2019 .


         (/)   ? :Big Grin:      ,   "  "    ,          " ".         .    ,   ?

----------

> ... .  59 .


   ?
         ?
   ?
         ?

----------


## .

> ... .  59 .


  .

----------


## .

> (/)   ?


   . 




> ,   ?


     ?   ,

----------


## 1

54.   ,    53  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .





, ,    .
   -  ()       .

----------


## 1

.



4.          ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 . 

 -  ,   "    ".

----------

> 54.   ,    53  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ,    .
>    -  ()       .

----------


## 1

,       ,      ,        -   "   ".
   .

----------


## 1

> 


     (!)
    ()  , - .
   .      .

  -       
     .

   .

----------


## 1

.

    ,     ,    .

          .

     ,        ?

----------

> .
> 
>     ,     ,    .
> 
>           .
> 
>      ,        ?


       ,

----------


## 1

> ,


   .             .

   ,      .   
"  (  )       ,     ,      ."

     .
          .

,   .

----------

> .             .
> 
>    ,      .   
> "  (  )       ,     ,      ."
> 
>      .
>           .
> 
> ,   .

----------

> 


 ,   .      "     "?        ?

----------

> ,   .      "     "?        ?


 ,  ,

----------

> (!)
>     ()  , - .
>    .      .
> 
>   -       
>      .
> 
>    .


  .
        -            ,

----------

> ,  ,


 . ,  ,     ,     .   ?

----------


## 1

> 


    .

**

----------

> . ,  ,     ,     .   ?


       .   ,  ,    .

----------

!     ,   .       /.       ,      (               .    1 .  ,  ,   ,       .    ?            ? 
)

----------


## 1

> -            ,





     "    "   .
   5   ,         .

   .
   " " -   . 
     . 

        .
        5. 
   ,     ,    .

     , "        ,      ,    7         ".          ,     -.

----------


## 1

> .   ,  ,    .


     .

      .
   .
 "  " -

----------


## Waadiim

> .
> 
>       .
>    .
>  "  " -


 ,   ,    ....

  ,    ,                       .....

----------


## Waadiim

!

    \...

    / ....

 ,   ?

----------


## 1

,  .

    ""  3 .

      .   .
        .

 -   

    - 3   ,     ?

   "     " ?

--

   ,     .
,  .     36    13,     " ". 
 -     (  ?  -  ).  - ?     ? 
     - ( ),   . 

     .         . 
   .

 ,    ?
 "   "   " "   3  ?

----------

,    ,    ?       ?    ,        ...  ,  ,    . ,    !   .

----------

> ,    ,    ?       ?    ,        ...  ,  ,    . ,    !   .


!      ,   . ,             9((

----------


## y.ponomarev

> - 3   ,     ?
> 
>    "     " ?


  .     .       .



> -


 )

----------


## 1

>>.  .     .       .

 ?      ?
    ,  .

    "   "

 ""  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -      -         ,                .          ,   ..           -.       ;. P/S:                  ,         (        ).


 ,

----------


## 1

.
      .

         .
     -. 

,   .

----------


## 1

> 22.05.2003 N 54- (.  03.07.2016) "  -        ()      "
>  4.2.  ,       - 
> (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
> 
> 2.     -      :
>     -  **           "" (   - ,        );


....
 ,  .

  .
  -    .
    ,   .

    "    ".
  ,   .

    ?    ? 
         , - ?

----------


## 1

> ""  3 .


   -     (, , , )
   -  3  

 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------


## 1

,  ,   -

      "    "
  ,     ,      .

----------


## 1

?
     ,      
     -    ?

----------

> ,  ,   -
> 
>       "    "
>   ,     ,      .


 ""   ,         ?         -              . . ..

----------

> ""   ,         ?         -              . . ..


        .
        ?           .

----------


## 1

> ""   ,         ?         -              . . ..


    ,          "    "
    ?

----------


## 1

,    ,      "" ,    .

----------


## 1

.

   : 
      , 
      , , , , 
 ,  .

-        
   ?

----------

,          "    "
    ?

    ,            ,          

  ,         .....

----------


## 1

> ,          "    "
>     ?
> 
>     ,            ,


 
         ,      ""
,       ?    . 

  - ,       "" .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .
  ,        .

----------


## 1

> ,    .
>   ,        .


     10   .   .
     ,        .  .

 ,  ,         "".

           -.    ""  "".
   .

  ,     .     "".
     .

----------


## 1

> ,    .
>   ,        .


  .    ,  "  ".
       .

    (   )   .
        ,   .

----------


## 777

-        .    ,     ?

----------

> -        .    ,     ?

----------


## 777

> 


    ,    ,      10% ......
    ?   ?

----------


## _

25.05.2018  03-01-15/35601.

----------


## 1

- "       ,             ()" -  . ...

----------


## 1

,         ,   



    .
     ?

----------


## Waadiim

...        01072019

----------


## IrinaShipilova

!
    :
1)    -,     
2)          /   (  ,    ..)
     . :
1) -           
2) -      .

----------


## zaratushtra

,            1   11.  " "     ,  .

       :
1)    ,   - -      
2)    .     :    ,  "   ",    ""          
3)  " "      ,    . .   ,    ,         
4)      ,   "   " 

   ,         1 ,      .  ,      ,      .

----------


## 777

> ,      ,      .


         -      .. (),    - ...............
 -  ...

----------


## EvGeN11

-      1.           , .     .      .
           .            .           .

----------


## 1

,    -     .
  -  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     .       .

----------


## 1

> ,     .       .


     ?
  ?

----------


## zhns

> ,            1   11.  " "     ,  .


   1 "  "       . 
    "".

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?
>   ?


     ..       API ,           .        .

----------


## 1

3   2019
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/06/26/nologi_again/

         -
,

----------


## 1

> ..       API ,           .        .


        ?
   ?
    ?

----------


## usersha

> ..       API ,           .        .


!      -             -

----------


## y.ponomarev

!           ,      .

       .

----------

> !      -             -


      ,     ,      .
 :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ,     ,      .


    ,            ?  :Smilie: 
    -.   ,    .

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------


## 1

> 


 

   ,    

 -   ,      ,   

        ,      .     (     ),       - 1000 . 

 ,    ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .

----------


## 1



----------


## 777

> 


   ....   -   ,   ,   .      .       .         ???  .  ,      ?         ?

----------


## 1

> ....   -   ,   ,   .      .       .         ???  .  ,      ?         ?


    .            .     :Smilie: 

  ,   ,     .    . 
    ,  ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      //   .    .       ,      . 

 -  .        . ,          ,   .

----------

> ,      .


   .   54-  -   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

) 
       ,       (   )  30   1    ,     ,    ,   .
       )
    ?

----------


## 777

.     ,         ,  ,      30%, ,   ,   ,   ,     ,  .     ,       ,         ?              ?      ?        ,        ?  .     ,       ?        ... (   ,         ...)

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   2021

----------

*y.ponomarev*,     -    ,    . 
        .  ,     .  \      :Wink:

----------


## 1

,     "  "      ()    ?         (  ).           ?

----------


## 1

> .     ,         ,  ,      30%, ,   ,   ,   ,     ,  .     ,       ,         ?              ?      ?        ,        ?  .     ,       ?        ... (   ,         ...)


 
       .
,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

e-mail  .

----------


## 1

,  ,        






> 5.         ,      ()      ,   ,    ""       ()           ( -         ""),     ()                , *  ()  * .              .


 ,     (  ) 
      .

----


     -.

----------


## y.ponomarev

?

----------


## 1

> ?


     .    ?

----------


## 777

> ,   2021


       .      ,   ,    .      100 ,       .

----------


## 77

!
1.   ,     ,  .    ,    ?     ?     ,  .    ?       ,    (     )
2.     ?
3.   ?  1  2018.,       ,   ,   2019.     .

----------


## .

1  2019.        1  2018

----------


## 77

> 1  2019.        1  2018


  ,        14,5 ?

----------


## .



----------


## zhns

> 1  2019.        1  2018


      ?

----------


## 1

> ?


  ""

----------


## 77

,  .      ,             ?    (    ,    ) ?

----------


## .

> ,             ?

----------


## 77

> 


   01.07.18.?

----------


## .

.    -        ,

----------


## 77

> .    -        ,


!

----------


## 77

.      14.5   .2     ,   ,     ?(     )

----------


## .



----------


## 77

> 


.

----------

, ,   -           ? (        ).  42  ,  ,   .          ,     .  1         (      )     .      .           ?        ?

----------


## 777

.  -      ,   ?      / .

----------


## vaLeka

> .  -      ,   ?      / .


   .

----------


## 777

> .


 :Wow:     ..... .   ,   ,   -  ?     ?    -         ...     ....

----------


## .

> -      ,   ?      / .


 .       ,

----------

> ,            1   11.  " "     ,  .
> 
>        :
> 1)    ,   - -      
> 2)    .     :    ,  "   ",    ""          
> 3)  " "      ,    . .   ,    ,         
> 4)      ,   "   " 
> 
>    ,         1 ,      .  ,      ,      .


    11.4       "  "

----------


## zaratushtra

> 11.4       "  "


    ?   .
     .

----------


## 77

! ,    ,   .
1.,    ., 05.07.18, 06.07.18       ,    ,   ,    ?      ?(         ,     ,        ).
2.    ,    36 ?
3.      (  .)? 1  3,      ,      ,            ,   ?

----------

:     2 ,       .       /   .         01.07.2018?    , ..        .

----------

,  , .    .       ..

----------


## olga-osina

-       . .  .    .
     ? :Dezl:

----------


## .

*olga-osina*,      .          .  ,      ,

----------


## olga-osina

> .


 ,  



> 


,    ?

----------


## id12540596

*.*,                ?

----------


## olga-osina

.

----------


## .

> 


   . ,   ))



> 


      .  54-  ,       
        .

----------


## olga-osina

> .


, .

----------


## .

*olga-osina*,     ?  ,    :Frown:

----------

> , ,   -           ? (        ).  42  ,  ,   .          ,     .  1         (      )     .      .           ?        ?


     .     ,       .     .    -   .
  /       ,    .      .      (   ):    ,   ..    ,

----------


## olga-osina

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=602756
  22  ,       .

----------


## olga-osina

-         .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1  2019.        1  2018


,       ?
 ,         01.07.19 (           ),
         /       (           ).

----------


## .

> -         .


   ,       ?       ,          .        ,      ?




> ,       ?


            -.      .

----------


## tysh

> 1  2019.        1  2018


       54- ?

----------


## _

.
  .     .
 .    ()       :
1.     
2.  
3.    

         ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

> 2.


 :          =        .
        -  .
   -      .... :Dash2:

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      ,    "   "   .       .       .

----------


## 1

> ! ,    ,   .
> 1.,    ., 05.07.18, 06.07.18       ,    ,   ,    ?      ?(         ,     ,        ).
> 2.    ,    36 ?
> 3.      (  .)? 1  3,      ,      ,            ,   ?


 


  ,     ,      .
 , , ,       .      .

        .    .   ,   .  ,    .           .    .    .         .     ,       .        ,    ,   ....

 ,   , ,       .        .     (   )   -     ,   .

----------


## 1

-  ...
    ( ) 




> 1.2
>  5.3
>       ,      ()       *       5  51 * ,     ()   (  )    :
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    54  ;
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 3)                            (  )   .
> 
>  5.4
>   ,    53  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .






> 5
> 
>       ,      ()      ,     ,   ,    ""       ()       ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


.         ""     -.    5 ?  .
,  5.3  5.4  ?    ? 

     ?    ? 
      ? 

           ?

----------


## 1

.
     5 ?
 ,       .
      .
  .  .   .

,           .

  ,    ,   .

   5.3  5.4   ....  ...  .

    "       5  "
 .   5.3  5.4         .

   ?

----------

> ?   .
>      .     
>  61619


  11.4.5.32  !

----------


## 77

> .    ,


..       192 ,     ?

----------


## .

*77*,         ,    .

----------

> .



  ,  .       .

 - . 
 ,     . -       ,       - !    .       . 
     ,        ,           -  ? 

,      .     .    ,      .
    ? , ?    ,    ? 
      ,    ,     ,     ?     ?

----------


## .

> -


-      . 



> ,      .


    ,      ?  :Smilie:  

   .     ,    ,

----------

> -      . 
>     ,      ?  
> 
>    .     ,    ,


    ,      .      ,        ,   -   ,    ,    ,  ,           ,    .        - ?     ?

----------


## .

> .      ,


    ,       ..   




> ,  ,


      .    .           .      ,    50   .  -   
  54-      ,    .

----------


## 77

> *77*,         ,    .


  !    ,         .

----------


## 77

2.    ,    36 ?

!    ?

----------

> .    .


 -   ()   ? 


> -


   ,  " ".


> 54-      ,


         .


> .


      ...

----------

> -   ()   ?


   ?

      ()     , ,   ?  . 

             ? .

         ,     ,  .      () ?       ?      .     :Smilie:

----------

> ?
> 
>       ()     , ,   ?  . 
> 
>              ? .
> 
>          ,     ,  .      () ?       ?      .


             (. . 2, . 5 . 1.2).          -   .     (, ),  ?  .     - .  ..       " "

"  (    () - ,   () ,   , -  , *   () -* ,     (),  , -  );"

,   .

----------

> ?


   :

54-.
...
 4.3.     - 

*
1. *-*  **       ()       *,      ()*,...

----------

.      .          ,       ""?

----------

> .


    " "? 


> .


     " "?


> ,       ""?


, "  "        .

----------


## .

> " "?


.       4.3

----------

> .       4.3


    ,   :
1.  ,    . 
2.  ,        .

  -        .

----------


## Safra

.       - ..         -   ? 
  /     () -  ?
     -  ?

----------

> .       - .. ...  ?


            ?

----------


## Safra

. 
. .

   ,    , , ,    ,    :

    ;
    "-".
         .

        1  2019 .

----------


## olga-osina

> ,    , , ,    ,    :





> ,    , , ,    ,    :


    ?

----------

> .


   ,       54-,   : 


> . .


 ??? ....

----------

.
 01.07.18           .
31.06.18            .

         300    .
    ,           3 .
     .
    (     30000 ,         ).

  ?

----------

3/4  1  .        30 ..           .

----------


## 77

> (     30000 ,         ).
>   ?


  ,     .
    ,   .      ?  ?

----------

> ,     .
>     ,   .      ?  ?


.       .
    ,   .
 ,  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    , ,


   ,       ,       ,   ? ))

----------


## olga-osina

> ,   ? ))


    ,      .
   ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ?           .   ,     ,

----------


## Safra

?  . -   . 
      ,   ,    . 
    .

----------


## olga-osina

-  -.
   ,  ,    .
     ,  ,         ""     .
   ,  . ,   .
 :Dash2:

----------


## .

> ?


.      ,    . 
 ,   ,

----------


## 1

> 3/4  1  .        30 ..           .


       ,

----------

> ,   :


             ?

"1. -               ()       ,      ()...." 

   ?  .  , (     - )      , , .      ?      ,   - .   ,     ,  . 

 ,     ,           :       (),      ().

----------

> ?


    ?

----------

> , (     - )


    ,    ,  .

----------

!
 6%  ( ).    ,   .    .  .    .           .   ,      (((  - ? 
  ,             .     ,  ,   .            (    ). .. ,         .           ?     ?
)

----------


## 1

>>> 6%  ( ).    ,   .    .  .    .           .   ,      (((  - ? 

   ?    .
    ""  " ".



 .
  .

  ""       ""  3   .

----------

> >>> 6%  ( ).    ,   .    .  .    .           .   ,      (((  - ? 
> 
>    ?    .
>     ""  " ".
> 
> 
> 
>  .
>   .
> ...


 180  )    ,  ,  ,   (

----------


## ip el

03   ,       .    /     : 02    ( 30.06)   09.07.   :

1)    (?),      ... (   ,      ,   )

2)     ,   -  ,     ,      , ,  ,   ,        (    ),      

    ,    950  ,   15        .     ?

----------

*ip el*,         .    :Girl Wink:   - ...     ,       .

----------


## 1

,  ,  ..
            .

   .
   ,   2    .    ?   .
    ,    . ,  .

   ,       ,       .
      .

----------


## 1

.
  ,         .
     .

     0 .
  .

    ,  -   ,       .

----------


## 777

,       ()  .     .  ,   .                .
,           (, , ,     )  //      ?

----------

> ,           (, , ,     )  //     ?

----------


## ip el

, !    .

1,          .     .   ,      .   .  ,    ,       ,    .

   ?   ,   , -, ,        20 .  ,     ,          (    ,   ,  ).       - .        ... ,  ,     ...         ,   .

----------


## ip el

:           . ,  10.000 . (    ).    ?

----------


## 1

>>>1,          .     

   ,    .
   .

   "      "
       ,    5.




> 5
> 
>       ,      ()      ,     ,   ,    ""       ()       ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


  . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54977826

   -  .

----------


## 1

,   2       ( ,   -)   ,     .

  ?        ?

 ?

----------


## ip el

1,  5.4  5.3    -       .

----------


## 1

5.3  5.4
      ,    5.

5.4   5.3
 5.3    5.

----------


## 1

- -   5.
      ,   .

     5     "". 

-------


 5

      ,      ()      ,     ,   ,    ""       ()       ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .

 5.3
      ,      ()        *      5*  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
1)          ,   () ,   ,    54  ;
2)                  (  )   ;
3)                            (  )   .

 5.4
  , *   5.3 * ,   (  )       ,     ,      .

----------


## zhns

> ,           (, , ,     )  //      ?


 ,         ,                ...          . 

   ,       .

----------


## 1

,  -      ?
         .        ?

----------

> ,         ,                ...          . 
> 
>    ,       .


 ,    ,           ,     

 2 
    1 ,     ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,   ..    ,     ,      ,    ,  20 000  ,    ,

----------

> ,  -      ?
>          .        ?


   6%           ,    ,     ,

----------


## 1

> 6%           ,    ,     ,


     .
   . , 
                ?

     ,          -     - .

----------


## 777

> 


,    ,           ??  :Wow:    !!!!            . 
    . ,   )))       -     .

----------


## 1

-     .

  ...
  , 
             .

    .

            . 

         ,        . 
  .

----------


## 1

> ,    ,           ??    !!!!            . 
>     . ,   )))       -     .


          2          .
    .

      . 
    .

            .
      .

----------


## 777

> .


            -    -    ..   . -,     .     , ?

----------

, 6%          ,     ,     , ,             ,

----------

> ,    ,  .


  .   ,   ,  .            .

----------

> .


   -...     ?  ()     ?

----------

> -...     ?  ()     ?


     ,

----------


## 777

> ,


  .        -      .         . ,  .  .

----------

> ?  ()     ?


 ()        .    ,          .

----------

> ()


         ?   ?


> .


        ""? , ... 


> ,


   .  . --...

----------


## 1

> .        -      .         . ,  .  .


.   ,        ,  .
  ?      ,  " ".

----------


## garda

> ,       .


         ,    .

----------

> .   ,        ,  .
>   ?      ,  " ".


 ,   ,

----------

, . 

         .

 .

 ,    " ".
    .

    ?     "" ?
             0   ?

  ,     " "? 
         ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    ,  .

----------

-  .     .  ,  .

   .

   ,       "     ", ,  .
     ,     ,      .         .       -.

    "",         " ".      .

    ,    .

----------

> ?   ?


,   .    .         -, -   .       54-. ..        .  ?    ?     :Smilie:

----------

> .


 .        ,        .

----------


## 1

> , . 
> 
>          .
> 
>  .
> 
>  ,    " ".
>     .
> 
> ...


        "" (  .)
   " "

   ,    1  2019  .

    -   .

           " "  0 ?

----------

> .        ,


 ,  .     .

----------

> ,  .     .


 4.3 54-  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

> ,        .


.      ,

----------

.  54- -  . 


> ,


       .        ?

----------


## .

> .


..       ,   ?   ,    ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ..       ,


  ?

----------


## .

08.02.2005 N 12126/04   N 28-4148/04-136/16

     09.06.2005 N 222-

----------

> 08.02.2005 N 12126/04   N 28-4148/04-136/16
> 
>      09.06.2005 N 222-


     : 

_     ,      2  N 54-  ,   14.5  ,    ,      (),         . _ 

     54-.     54-   4.3,   ,     ,   .

----------


## .

**, , ,    ,       .     ,   .




> 54-   4.3,   ,     ,   .


    4.3.     ,      .             ,     , -         .        ,     ,   .            .

----------

> **, , ,    ,       .     ,   .


           .                     .  , ?   ,     ,     .


> 4.3.     ,      .


  ,   ,       ,   4.3,   .


> ,     ,


    ,    ,      .


> 


      ""? 


> .


   , ,     ?       ,               ?

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:  




> ,   ,       ,   4.3,   .


        ,         ,     .  2005                    .          13    




> ,    ,


 .     ,     .   - ,   4.3   




> , ,     ?


      ,          .          ,     ,       .   ,  .    .

----------

> 4.3 54-  ?


 ,   .

----------

> 


.  ,   .    ,     ,             .          ,   .         54-,     4.3, ,             . 


> 2005                    .          13


 ,    .     54-             .            ,    .


> .     ,     .


  !  


> - ,   4.3


,   ,     1,    4.3.          . 


> ,          .


,          .  -, ? 


> ,     ,


       ,      .         . 


> .


    ,      ?

----------

> ,   .


     ?

----------


## .

> 


 ,    ?            .




> 54-


        .       ,   .        ,  . 
     .       ,    .  ,     .  ,       ,              .        .

----------

> ,    ?


    ,     . 


> .


      . 


> .


 ! 


> ,   .


  :  - .     ,      " "      ,  ,    . 


> .


     ,     . 


> ,    .


 , -     ,      ? ..,  ,      ?


> ,              .


?

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ,      ))




> :  - .


  -  .     .




> ,  ,    .


 ..        .  , .    :Wink: 



> ?


 .    15 .

----------

> ?


,  




> 1,    4.3.

----------

> ,


       ,   ,  ?  

PS ,     ,     ,       ...

----------

?         4.3?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?         4.3?


        ,   4.3,    ,   54-      1.1.  ,  4.3        2  1 54-,  ,     (54-)    -              ,   ,     ,         ,            .

    ,    .            10-20.              .

----------

> 


      ?     .

----------

> ?


... 


> .


     ?

----------


## _

, ,       ? 1    ""     % ,     ?       .. ,           ?  ?

----------


## 777

> .. ,


      - ,       .              .

----------


## _

,.       "",        -    "" .             ""?

----------


## 777

> ""?


        ?  - .    .  - ,  -           .      . , ,             .  "",      1    ,  .             .       ,      . ,  1 ,   .        .        .      - .

----------

> - .


?

----------


## 777

> ?


  .



> 54-
> 
>  ,      ,   ,          ,   .    ,  .  ,     ,    .  ,  54-,       .  ,        1   .         ,    .   ,    ,   .     .
> ,    ,          . ,     ,            1  2021 .      .
>         ,     .
>    54-
> 
>         1 .   ,         ,   1  2017   ,   .
>      ,      .      .        5000  10000 ,      1500-3000 . ,  ,        - ,      ,        .          ,         2021 .

----------

> .


 ,         ,  ""      -  ?  ,   ...

----------


## 777

,     .      . ,    ,  ,     .

----------

.   .    ,     .         ""  1000 ?
          " "   "0"?
       1000    " "?  ,        ,   " ".
 -  ,      ?

----------


## 777

> .   .    ,     .         ""  1000 ?
>           " "   "0"?
>        1000    " "?  ,        ,   " ".
>  -  ,      ?


  - .

----------

?
     ,     .

     ?      ?    .   ""  1000?   " "  0? ,  .

     " "             . 
          .   ,   .    ,  .

----------


## _

,     ()  /     z- ?

----------

> ?      ?    .   ""  1000?   " "  0? ,  .


  ?

----------


## 777

> ,     ()  /     z- ?


     .      . ,        -    .       ( 1     ,   ),   ,        ....    ,   .

----------

> .      . ,        -    .       ( 1     ,   ),   ,        ....    ,   .


   "" ()         .
      0   ?

----------

.
 ,       ,   .
   " ".

     " " (    )     ""   ...

----------

> "" ()         .
>       0   ?


 ....

----------


## 777

> "" ()         .


 .       :Wow: 




> 0   ?





> 1    ,  .


.   ,       .   .   1 ,   .        = ,  .      ,       /  .  1  -    = ,   =     .   ,     .

----------


## 777

,     .   .     :Big Grin: ,      .  ,            /   ?     ?

----------


## _

,      1?

----------


## 777

> ,      1?


 ,  3.0 (3.0.63.22)

----------

-.      .          .
      ,     " "  "".

----------


## -

, ,   1     " "  .
    , ..        .,    . 
,              - - . 
  ..  ?    ,      .   ,      "  ".       1 .   ,      .      , ..     ,    -     21 .

----------

-   . .    ?   . 
        .  " ",    "".
   . 

     " "  ?      .   ?  

    ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> -   . .    ?   . 
>         .  " ",    "".
>    . 
> 
>      " "  ?      .   ?  
> 
>     ?   ?


  " "?     ?        ? 
  -        /.    2              - --. 
   ,               .

----------


## -

-    " "     ,      54  .      .

----------

> .        ,        .


,     .   .

----------

> ,


 


> .


, ,   4.3 -54,      .  ! 


> .


 .      ,    .   .

----------

.          -7-20/229                  .

----------

> 


", !  ,   !..."     ....

----------


## cherryt

,    https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/476136/

      .   -     ?

----------

> 161-      "  ".


   ,        161-?

----------


## 1

> (,    )           .  1  2019           .


- -    .

   .    -,  .   .          ,        " ".     .

    - "",       ,    ,      .

  -     .

----------

> - -    .
> 
>    .    -,  .   .          ,        " ".     .
> 
>     - "",       ,    ,      .
> 
>   -     .


   ,       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,       ?


       .
       -   .   !     ,       2 .       .
   -  -  .     -   .       .

----------


## 1

.    ,    . 
           " " ?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## 1

> -


       )

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  ,  WB.       .

 1,    .    ,             .

----------

> " " ?


,   1  2019   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

54-    ) "  "  "  ".

----------


## zhns

> .
>        -   .   !     ,       2 .       .
>    -  -  .     -   .       .


        .    ,    ,  .           .

----------


## 1

> .    ,    ,  .           .


    ?

----------


## 1

" "   ...    ,    ,        -    - ....

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        .
,      .

----------

290-       54-        *.                  "-",   .8 .7      *     ,    (     ,  ,     ,    ),   -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 .

----------


## zhns

> ?


  .         .

----------


## -

"   ".        "0"   . 
-    ( ),     ,     .. 
         ,          . , ,  .  ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-  ,       ( ). .. ,   ,        .         ,   .

----------

,      :Smilie:

----------


## -

> -  ,       ( ). .. ,   ,        .         ,   .


       . . -  .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> . . -  .        .


   ,       . ..      . 
    -,     - .  /  .        .

----------


## 1

, ,     2    .
              .

,      ,       ,   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .       2 ?         ,       .   3  ))
,        1   .

----------

> ,


  , ... ?   ?

----------

> ,       . ..      . 
>     -,     - .  /  .        .


         ,      /

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        -,      /?  .
    -   -   ,               ,    ,  /  .
    ,    .      https://www.klerk.ru/doc/268468



> ,      ,   -,    ,           ,   ,     26.3 ,              .

----------


## y.ponomarev

07.08.2017 N 03-11-12/50419 -  .



> -   -


    /, ..    /+/

----------


## 1

> , ... ?   ?


      - .     .           .       ,  " ".  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> .    .       2 ?         ,       .   3  ))
> ,        1   .


  2     .
  (  )   1  2019.

----------

> .       ,  " ".


     ?

----------

*1*,      ,   .         -.      -     .  ,         -   .

----------


## 1

-  .
- ?

----------

-        09.04.2018  -7-20/207@,    .        c  1230 «   »,  1231 «  » * 6*          :     ;       ,       ;  -    -;          (. «» . 27 ).

      .     , ,  - ?

----------

> .    , ,  - ?


_:    (30.07.2018)_
** 

            ,  ,    ,       .  ,    ,                 .

     , *  6* .       ( 1227  1228)  ,        ,    .           1  2019 .            .

      ,      ( 1230),    ( 1231).   6       ,    :
-     ;
-     -;
-     ;
-       (, );
-          .

_:     09.04.2018 N -7-20/207@_ (http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201807260013)

----------

> ,  , ]


,      54-   ?!
   4.3     . . . 
PS          ?!

----------

> 4.3     . . . 
> PS          ?!


,  ,        ,      ,  .

----------

> ,      ,  .


       54-,      4.3,      ,       .   54-       ,       .

----------


## Waadiim

> 54-,      4.3,      ,       .   54-       ,       .


, ,    . 4.3?

----------

> , ,    . 4.3?


,  ...  ,   543  .

----------

> 6       ,


..        . .          ,     ?

----------


## 77

> ..        . .          ,     ?


  :Smilie: 
   !
,      ,   54    !
   . 
    -   .
     .
         .
      .

----------

, .         !

----------

> .
>       .


   ,   .

----------


## Waadiim

> ,  ...  ,   543  .


   ,      ,

----------

> 


 


> 


.          "      "?

----------


## *

.      .         .   14.06.2018  17-26/2/125945@. 
:              ,           .

:


 . 


 14  2018 . N 17-26/2/125945@

     .  (  )     .
        12.11.2016 N 1173                  -     -           .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54-   -        ()       (     03.07.2016 N 290-         -        ()            (    N 290-)) (    N 54-) -                  ,   ,    N 54-.
 2  1.2   N 54- ,                  ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ).
  ,   9  2   N 54- -                  ()  .
 1.1   N 54-   ,   :
      ,  -    ;
            ()      ,  ,  .
    1  39      ,              (    ,   )    ,        ,       ,   ,    ( 146, 182),     ,        ,          .
 1  4.7   N 54-   ,             :     ()  ,   () ,   ,   ,    ()  ,     (),  ,   .
  1  4.3   N 54- -               ()       ,      (),   ,       .
 ,              ,      ,    ,         ()      ,    -     .
                    N 54-,      -   .
    ,               11.03.2014 N 3210-                    (  ).
    6          0310002.
    ,    9  7   N 290-,             N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    - ,       01.07.2018.
 ,    N 54- ( ,         N 290-)   ,    -            ,   .
 ,      ,           (, ),     (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    - ,   -   01.07.2018.
             ,         ()   -     ,  ,    3  16.1    07.02.1992 N 2300-1        (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
 ,    -             .
 ,      2.2, 2.3  2     30.05.2014 N 153-      ,    (),          ,        .     ,    ,       ,         ,   ,       .
    4    10.07.2002 N 86-      ( )       ,        ,    ,          .
          ,   ,     .
      ,          - ,   ,       ,              ,     .




1 
..
14.06.2018

  ,  -       .            "" !   !!!
  -

----------


## 77

, 



> ,       ,              ,     .


  "  - ".

----------


## juska

?

----------

> ?


 .      ,             .     :Smilie:

----------

> "" !   !!!


   . 4.3 /54-      ,

----------


## 77

> 4.3 /54-      ,


       :
*     ?*
 ,  54,    !

----------

> ,  54,    !


       54-? 
PS      ,  ...

----------


## *

> 54-? 
> PS      ,  ...


    -   .             .   ?

----------

> 54-? 
> PS      ,  ...


1   300      ?   ?      ,  
2     ,       42000   + 3.5%          ,       0,2%          
3  , ,   ..       ,      ..
4           50      ,         ,    ?        ?

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


     ,    ?

----------

> ?


,        /?

----------


## olga-osina

> ,        /?


         ?

----------

> ?


  ,    :Clapping:

----------

> 50


    ?    .



> ?


      ?  :Frown:

----------


## 77

> 54-? 
> PS      ,  ...


! !   ...  :Smilie: 
     ""  .
 -      - ,   !
   -   -!

----------


## olga-osina

> ?


,

----------

> ""  .


,            ,      ?

----------

> ?    .


     ?      6000   ? 
  ?    90%    )
         ,            

   ,    ,

----------

> ! !   ... 
>      ""  .
>  -      - ,   !
>    -   -!


  )

----------

> 1   300      ?


  54-  , ,    ,          .        ,       ,      


> 


. 


> ,


            ....


> 2     ,       42000   + 3.5%          ,       0,2%


   ....


> 


  -  ....


> 3  , ,   ..


,      


> 4           50      ,         ,    ?        ?


  , ..   ...

----------

> ?


   ,     ? .

----------

> ,     ? .


  .

----------

> ,     ? .


   ,   ,

----------

> 


      ?

----------


## 77

> ,            ,      ?


  !    .   ?  ?   ?

----------


## 77

> ,   ,


 ** .     .
   ?        ?

----------

> !


...             .  ? 


> ?


.      . 


> ?


 


> ?


,  ...

----------

> ?


 ,  ,      ,     ,  ,    ,             ),   ,  70 000 000      ,        ,   ,  ,   ,       40%     7-8 %       ,   ,        ,

----------


## 77

> 


,   !       - !     . -    ,    -   !!!       ,    .

----------

> ,   !


  . 


> - !     .


     ,       .        .    


> -    ,    -   !!!


   .           ,       . 


> ,    .


 ?               ?

----------

> ,


  ..   


> ,


   ...  


> ,


  ,     


> ,


     .  


> ,


   .  


> ,


         ,  .   


> ),


    ?  


> ,


  ,    ...   


> 70 000 000      ,


 


> ,   ,


 ,  ,  ,    


> ,


  !???   


> 40%


      ?    -   ...  


> ,


    ,  .

----------

> ?


       ,                       ,

----------


## 77

> ?


   ,       ,         .
       ,        .   "-",    .        .
,     ,            ,      !

----------

> ,


            . 


> ,         .


     ,      .    ,   ... 


> ,


  ? 


> .


..,        ?          ... 


> "-",    .


     ... 


> ,     ,            ,


? 


> !


        .       : "  .  ".

----------

